# Topics > Related topics > 3D printing, 3D scanning, 3D archiving >  Mini Mobile Robotic Printer, ZUtA Labs Ltd., Jerusalem, Israel

## Airicist

Developer - ZUtA Labs Ltd.

twitter.com/pocketprinter

"The Mini Mobile Robotic Printer" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

The Mini Mobile Robotic Printer 

Published on Apr 10, 2014




> Finally! Mobile printing is really here! A printer that goes where you go & prints from your phone on any size page! The future is now!

----------


## Airicist

Illustration of the ZUtA Pocket Printer 

 Published on Apr 10, 2014




> This is a demonstration of what the ZUtA Pocket Printer will look like.

----------

